# Inducer Motor doesn't shut off, why?



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The inducer should run for the entire call for heat.


----------



## Spark Chaser (Jan 16, 2011)

Marty S. said:


> The inducer should run for the entire call for heat.


 
Seriously? I would have sworn the inducer motor shut off at some point during the heat cycle...


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope. If the inducer shuts off in the middle of a cycle then the flames will roll out the front of the furnace.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

What brand and model # is the furnace. The only furnace where the inducer motor (purge blower) shuts off is a Lennox Pulse.


----------



## Spark Chaser (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a Bryant Furnace... was new in 1998.

Makes sense about the flame roll-out. Seems like a lot of wasted heat going up the pipe though....

I think this is the second time that Camstat switch has gone bad. I should buy two of them!

I've got a jumper wire on it now, to fool the control board. The furnace is running, but I don't have the "safety" right now.

I'm pretty proud of not having to call a service guy - I've not called one in more than ten years. I've had to repair virtually every appliance in my house (except my Fridge) at least twice in the last ten years. Some of the repairs were pretty major. Seems like my furnace always acts up on a Sunday.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It is a draft inducer fan. That furnace cannot naturally create a draft thru it to allow the fumes to leave and to bring in enough air for combustion. No heat is being wasted.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't leave that limit jumpered, too great of a fire risk.

My last call Friday was to replace a blower motor. The limit had been jumpered on that furnace so the heat would run. The evap coil pan had melted and the house smelled like burning wood when I arrived. Pretty sure they were about as close to coming home to ashes as it gets.


----------



## Spark Chaser (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

After you replace.I would make sure that you have enough air flow & that, the furnace isn't cycling on limit durning operation & you think it's cycling at the T.stat. Easy to tell with v.m. Hard to believe that these limits are just failing


----------



## Spark Chaser (Jan 16, 2011)

kenmac said:


> After you replace.I would make sure that you have enough air flow & that, the furnace isn't cycling on limit durning operation & you think it's cycling at the T.stat. Easy to tell with v.m. Hard to believe that these limits are just failing


Might be an airflow problem, I agree. The wife has a cat... I don't have a cat... the wife has a cat. The thing sheds like crazy - drives my allergies nuts, and the hair clogs the a-coil. I change the filter a lot. Normally about every 20 days, but sometimes I forget, and it goes out to 30 or 40 days.

I take the furnace apart, down to a sheet metal box, and clean the a-coil every two to three years.... I was planning on doing it in the fall 2010, but didn't get around to it. 

I'd love to install a larger blower, motor, etc.... but... that's for another day. If I ever install a new furnace in this house....


----------



## artbuc (Dec 4, 2008)

Spark Chaser said:


> It's a Bryant Furnace... was new in 1998.
> 
> Makes sense about the flame roll-out. Seems like a lot of wasted heat going up the pipe though....
> 
> ...


This is what scares me about this site. OP is proud he didn't have to call a service tech and jumped a safety interlock but yet he doesn't know the inducer fan must run during the entire heat cycle which is as basic as you can get. Sorry if I am offending anyone here, but this is plain freaking scary.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yah but it is the REAL world and we cannot stop people from DIY or doing it to themselves. It is a DIY forum.:whistling2:


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

artbuc said:


> This is what scares me about this site. OP is proud he didn't have to call a service tech and jumped a safety interlock but yet he doesn't know the inducer fan must run during the entire heat cycle which is as basic as you can get. Sorry if I am offending anyone here, but this is plain freaking scary.


 That's the point of the forums, helping folks to safely diagnose and repair equiptment. Keep in mind the limit was jumpered before asking questions so without a site like this it would likely still be in place.


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

When you clean the "A" coil make sure you check inside the fins to get all the fir out. You may need to chemical clean the coil. Brushing and vac may not be enough.
Check for build up of fir in the blower wheel If the scoops build up with fir and dust it will reduce air flow and could cause the limit to trip.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Marty S. said:


> That's the point of the forums, helping folks to safely diagnose and repair equiptment. Keep in mind the limit was jumpered before asking questions so without a site like this it would likely still be in place.


could not agree more this guy got great advise from this site and will probably have fixed his own furnace and do it in a manner that will be safe.:thumbsup:


----------



## artbuc (Dec 4, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> That's the point of the forums, helping folks to safely diagnose and repair equiptment. Keep in mind the limit was jumpered before asking questions so without a site like this it would likely still be in place.


Bad choice of words on my part. What scares me is reading about what people do attempting to repair something which is potentially lethal when they have little to no knowledge about the subject. I think it is wonderful that the pros freely give so much of their time so that DIYer's don't get themselves and their families fried. I have received some great help on this forum. However, sometimes the best recommendation is to call a pro.

Imagine this post to a DIY Medical forum: Hi. My wife fell down the stairs and hit her head on the concrete floor. She had a terrible headache so I assumed there must be fluid accumulating in her skull putting pressure on her brain. I managed to get a drain hole drilled into her skull but I hit an artery and now have excessive bleeding. Can anyone out there tell me the next step? I was very sure that it was impossible to hit an artery with a cordless drill if you were using a brand new bit. Am I wrong about that? Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------

